
This Man Is Spending Millions to Break Elon Musk's Trump Ties - dkural
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-17/this-man-is-spending-millions-to-break-elon-musk-s-trump-ties
======
novia
> But, as Derwin’s order worked its way through Tesla’s manufacturing backlog,
> he had second thoughts. Elon Musk, Tesla’s co-founder and chief executive
> officer, was meeting Trump and joining committees in the new administration.
> The more Derwin dwelled on this, the angrier he became. And so, after
> receiving an email in February saying his Model S sedan was finally ready,
> Derwin cancelled the purchase.

> He’s going to offer to pay people who sent in deposits for the upcoming
> Tesla Model 3, if they cancel their orders.

Anyone know how to get in touch with Doug Derwin to discuss this? I cancelled
my order back in January for the same reasons mentioned in the article. I
would hate if I cancelled my order too early to benefit.

